# How much time does it take?



## Berfay (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello,
I am going to start soon to learn how to play violon.
I actualy just want to learn how to play for playing only one song.






I don't know anything about music. And I'm 16. How much time will it take me to learn how to play this song? ( With a professor)


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

On a violin? Does it have to be a violin? That's going to be, ah, a challenge. Se if you can persuade yourself to doing it on an instrument with... _fixed pitches_, for want of a better phrase. A piano, or even a guitar - though that would take longer to learn than piano. And good luck finding a 'professor' to teach you one 'song'. Even that one.

:guitar:

:cheers:


----------



## Berfay (Feb 17, 2014)

The profresor will teach me violon but first I'd like to learn that song specialy, then of course some others classics.
Is this song that complexe?


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

When you learn to play a musical instrument, I would recommend for the time being, don't make your sole focus "playing songs".
That was my intent for guitar and flute and I became bored quite quickly because I didn't care about the process involved. With the piano, I cared about learning music. Period. And I'm still playing fifteen months later. Also, it varies for everyone how long it takes to learn something, have you had other musical experience or are you brand new? With violin you aren't able to jump into notes immediately....like I could with piano.....because you have to learn proper bowing, fingering etc to even get to that point. I hope this doesn't sound discouraging, because learning music is amazing. But try to appreciate the process itself and not just the result. I find it's sometimes like an intellectual puzzle, but a very rewarding one. Best of luck to you!


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I read this post this morning, and gave my answer some thought. This piece requires higher positions, vibrato, bow technique, trills and turns. 

And I think you have two routes

Route #1 Learn the basics, fingering, learn to read music, learn some simpler pieces, scales, first and third position. A few years of study.

Route #2 If you can sing this tune from start to finish from memory with perfect intonation, and you finish singing in the same key as you start, then don't bother learning to read music, just figure out the notes on the violin. Figure out your own fingering. This could take as short as a couple of weeks, depending on your innate musical ability. You need a good ear. 

Then you will ask, why bother with route #1, with years of study? Because you can then play a lot more. Route #2 means you start it all over again for each new song, your repertoire is limited. 

There are numerous examples of people who play music without being able to read music, it's all done by memory. We say you've learned it by heart, and it means it's inside you, a part of who you are. But I doubt there are classical music musicians who can't read music.


----------

